# poorest designed hole you've played



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Nestled in the northwoods of Wisconson is a 520 yard U shaped par 5. It has a narrow fairway lined by woods with deep gullies and boulders. At the tee if you rotate 105 degrees to the right and have a good chain saw and 8 iron you would have a legit shot at a double eagle. But lets play the fairway. 
Out 215 yards is a right angled dogleg right. Hit the ball less than straight or only 200 yards and you are forced to just advance the ball to that magic 215 square. If your tee shot is straight and more than 230 yards you are in heavy rough The prudent shot is to chop it back to that magic 215 yd square. Now you have ANOTHER more than 90 degree dogleg right 160 yards out. Hit short and same drill as before, Hit long and you are in the woods and down in a 10 foot gully. Now you are ready for your 160 yard approach to an elevated green. The slope is high enough you will only be able to see the top third of the flagstick. So the greenskeeper knows the hole location and he keeps good secrets. Hit short and the ball is coming back at you. Hit long and passed the narrow strip of rough behind the green and you are back in that woods with that 10 foot gully and boulders. When you get to the green you find the green is rock hard and slopes away from your previous approach and that good shot you thought you hit is where???
A good stragey is Hybrid, 7 iron, 7 iron, putt, putt, move on. Following a foursomes of high hcpers can be torture. If you do not have game that day figure on doubling your Hcp on just one hole.

How could this hole be fixed? Line the entire fairway with a 15 foot wall and put a windmill on the green. I think a 520 yard minature golf course hole would be a blast!!!!
 

Any other "worst" holes out there???


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Thats definitely got to be "the hole from hell". The only thing close to that is a par 4 hole in Halifax N.S. Like your hole its a very definite 90 degree dogleg right. About 235 to the right turn. What makes this hole a stinker is, its down hill from the Tee to the right turn. So if you get a hold of one, counting the down hill roll it ends up running past the right turn down the hill into a heavy evergreen stand. Usually worth at least 3 shots just to get to the green from there. Other then that its just an ordinary hole... :laugh:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Does putt-putt golf or mini golf count? :laugh: 

In all seriousness, probably the worst whole I've played was a Par4: From the middle tee box you are faced with a uphill drive to the fairway. Most of the hill is untrimmed brush and on top of the hill is mainly swampy marsh. If you are a first timer to the hole and no one tells you what to do, you'll hear a faint sound of your ball landing in the bog.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm reminded of Dave Hill's comments on the original design of Hazeltine National when he said all they needed was 40 acres of corn and a few cows and they'd have a great farm.

I can't think of a particular hole, but I recently played a course on Miami Beach that upset my sense of what a good design should be.

MOST holes, and I'm not exagerating when I saw about 12 of them incluing some par 3's over 200 yards long, had elevated greens with either water or a trap in front of the green. There was no chance to run a ball up to the putting surface. It had to be all carry. In every case, the green tilted downhill towards the BACK of the green, so you never saw the bottom of the pin and it made it almost impossible to stop a shot to the green. Imagine trying to hit more than a 7 iron to a green like that!

The golf course was beautifully maintained, but so penal I would never go back there.


----------



## daclick (Jun 21, 2007)

The 13th at Elstree Golf club in the UK.

To fit it in they put a 90 degree kink - a perfect right angle.

What do you think? Elstree Golf & Country Club - Aeriel View

Has to be the worst hole I have played.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

It's one thing to make a challening golf hole, but it's another thing to make a stupidly hard golf hole. I think that first one takes the cake.


----------

